# Bowser rp 18+



## Julesfuller (Nov 8, 2021)

My character can be male or female it's up to you.

This roleplay is not for the faint of heart, nor is it for anyone that ties role-playing with religion.

The details of this role play are sensitive at best so if you are religious look away now.

 if you're like me and just doing this for fun then come here.

 I will be role playing in the first person for the most part occasionally I will switch between first and third when I have multiple people talking or performing actions.

I am a switch, I prefer that the dominant and submissive roles are decided not by roleplay, but by scenario in the moment, and I don't like it when characters are overly submissive.

I have weird fetishes that most people find gross and or uncomfortable! ( what can I say I'm weird)

I'm fairly open to fetishes, as long as they don't break my rules, and they're based in some kind of logic, even if that logic is magic based.

in this roleplay my character is what many people would consider overpowered, and while my character does have their flaws, some people may try to say that my character is a Mary or Jerry Sue. ( or whatever the male equivalency is I have no idea). that's not my intention I assure you.

I will say this much, my rules explain a lot of how my characters work, and if the role-play goes the way that I'm hoping, your character would be intimidated but not overwhelmingly so to the point where he is scared

( whether his mental strength and bravery is a result of being so overwhelmed that he becomes numb to it is up to you. I've done this role play like that and it worked out just fine. though I'd like to think that Bowser would have too big of an ego, and two large of a backbone to care about how powerful another character is, regardless of who or what they are even if he is depressed at the time. I could see Bowser being humbled slightly by being in the presence of someone of greater power, if only out of respect for that individual, but I can't see him actually being scared)

This roleplay has four versions, in two versions i am male, in the other two versions I am female. in two of them a few years have passed and Bowser is Fed Up about his situation that he's found himself in. ( the constant repetitive nature of his life; kidnap a princess (usually Peach), get his butt kicked by Mario, Mario destroys his castle, then he has to get his castle rebuilt, wash, rinse, repeat.) So he gives up on the whole thing. he starts to buckle down and really try to fix the problems that his kingdom has. in the process he found a solution to the one big problem that made his Conquest of other kingdoms necessary in the first place. He discovered how to make artificial sunlight which allowed his entire Kingdom that was full of volcanic soil to be turned into Rich farmland. At this point Bowser decides start living like the king that he deserves to be. now that his kingdom is flourishing and prospering Beyond what he could have imagined in the food shortage is over it's time to enjoy the Bounty of food that he now has time to pack on some pounds. Before long and Bowser gains over five times his own body weight in pure fat, and even more weight in muscle making him the biggest, strongest, fattest, heaviest Koopa there is on the entire planet and he's loving it. then one day he sees me and a lot of things happen from there

In the other two versions Mario marries Daisy, Luigi marries Princess Peach and with Rosalinda being who knows where, doing who knows what, that left bowser with nobody. he eventually falls into a deep depression because of it that last for years. In this time bowser's kids grow up. They've all but taken over as complete ruler of the Kingdom since Bowser was going through things. Eventually Bowser figured out how to make artificial light with magic. As a result the food shortage ended rather quickly giving him all the more reason not to hold back his appetite he gained five times his own body weight in pure fat if not more and even more in muscle making him the biggest fattest strongest heaviest Koopa there is on the planet. He liked to this development but that still didn't help him with his depression much. Then he saw me and a lot of stuff started happening



( for simplicity's sake we're saying that Bowser Junior is Bowser's only blood related child while the seven Koopalings are his adopted children and at this point they're all fully grown when Junior being the youngest at 26 years old at the start of the roleplay


----------



## Julesfuller (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm still looking for this if anybody's interested I'm so bored


----------



## Tango_The_Pirate (Apr 18, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> I'm still looking for this if anybody's interested I'm so bored


Okay, I'm bored to,


----------



## Faustus (May 6, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> in this roleplay my character is what many people would consider overpowered, and while my character does have their flaws, some people may try to say that my character is a Mary or Jerry Sue. ( or whatever the male equivalency is I have no idea).


It's a 'Marty Stu'.


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2022)

Faustus said:


> It's a 'Marty Stu'.


No it's a Sebastian with baggage LOL XD


----------



## Julesfuller (May 16, 2022)

still looking


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 22, 2022)

Still looking for this


----------



## Julesfuller (Dec 27, 2022)

Still looking for this and others look at my content profile For more information


----------

